# New Member



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

New member here looking for tips and tricks.

I live in New York State and regularly get over 100 visitors (measured by full bars of candy) and over 150 on weekend. I have made an active attempt to be "the house" for Halloween and have learned a lot from Juggernaut/Moonlit Productions.

I hope to learn how to create more automatic props using triggering mechanisms and sounds. I have use pop-ups that are triggered by pulling ropes, but I didn't like how they came out. Last year I started experimenting with motion detectors, but I didn't get the effect I wanted, most due to the dismal sound effect.

My goal for the 2009 Halloween, (Saturday) is to have a 20' x 60' graveyard with gates and front fences and a handful of animated props. My intention is to have the kiddies walk away from the front door and through the graveyard.

As for 2007 and 2008, my plan is to build more props towards that goal. Actually I am unsure if I can build anything for 2007 due to professional issues, but it would be nice if I can cut about 9 more stones.

But all in all, I will be popping in now and then looking for guidance and assistance with sounds, relays, and motors; providing a list of what I have and what I am looking to do.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You found a great site for getting those tips and tricks, a nicer bunch of people couldn't be found! There is a vast knowledge base here at your disposal, and all ya have to do is ask!

as for those 100 ToT's.....thanks for the candy bars....that was ME in 100 different costumes!!!!! mwa ha ha ha:ninja::devil: :zombie: :voorhees: :xbones:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Just ask away when you need to!

Dave...you crack me up! LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Sloat... many a good pnuematics peeps here..

(Dave needs the candy to feed bucketman)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You've found a very good place. Lots of very talented people here. 

You will like it here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the spooky corner of the web.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome. Never hesitate to ask for pointers. We're all here to help each other.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the group Sloatsburgh.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

welcome sloatsburgh...... glad ya found us..... we'll bring out the whore in ya hehe now getta postin


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

sloatsburgh, welcome and goodevening!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

So glad that you're here, Sloatsburgh!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy Now kick back and bring on the questions


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your name got my attention because my last name is Sloat. Welcome


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You sure you're not confusing it with your nickname, you ol' goat! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe..I never made it without biting. Lets ask Mr. Owl. LOL


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Your name got my attention because my last name is Sloat. Welcome


Glad I didn't sign in as Sloats.

I'm getting some photos together from 02-06 to show what I have done.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

pics....pics.....pics.....

WE LOVE PICS!!!!

Welcome to the forum!
Now let's see what you've done!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't want to jam everyone's servers, so I am leaving these pix as links unless there is an uprising

2002
First Halloween in the house. Learned quite a bit. Learned the importance of lighting and sounds. Lighting lesson was reinforced later on.

Despite how bad they look, these gravestones are great. They are made of UPS shipping boxes, covered with newspaper and glue. 
Cost: Glue and poster paint
Graveyard:
http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/7969/2002graveyardwi6.jpg

Attempted to have white material with black fans underneath. Did not dance like I wanted. And I was putting them up when the little ones first started coming by.
Ghost:
http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/1679/2002ghostsvd1.jpg
Hanging Man:
http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/6843/2002hangingmanim0.jpg

2003
Built a few more stones, received a coffin, took down a fluorescent fixture and put 4 black light tubes in it. Hung the 4 ghost in the yard to the side and turned the black light on them. Best improvements were the 5 statues. $1 for mask, colored with marker. $1 for hood, cut out face. $1 for cape. Used some free black fabric, hockey jerseys, chicken wire for chest, and built a couple of wooden Ts.

I had an Actuarial exam (EA2A) on Halloween this year.

Graveyard & Ghost:
http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/2033/2003graveyardandghostde5.jpg
All 5 Statues (Inside)
http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/3739/2003all5statuestg9.jpg
Left Side
http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/9664/leftentrancema3.jpg
Statue on Patio:
http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/4914/2003statueonpatiodd7.jpg

2004
Finally looked into other places. Built two stones (not easily seen) following instructions from Moonlit. Additionally built coat hanger forearms and hands for the statues.
Built a couple of Coffins to screen a popup. Wood Frame base, barbell and dumbbell bars for body support. Head out of chicken wire and masking tape. Wig flew off.

Entrance:
http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/8651/2004entrancedj7.jpg
Left side:
http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/9513/2004leftsideze9.jpg
Coffins and pop-up:
http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/200/2004coffinsandpopupmf9.jpg
Graveyard:
http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/371/2004graveyardzi4.jpg

2005
Best year. Built a bunch of stones. Had the feel of walking through a graveyard. Everything set up the night before (except electrical) which means a kid thought it was cute to do a driveby. Put a statue on the outside of the fence in 2004 and a couple of kids thought it was a good idea to grab the scythe. Neighbor stopped them. This year that statue is on the inside.

Few details not shown: I have a close-up on all stones and on the severed head in the background. The pop-up from the prior year lays inactive in the large coffin which is upholstered. Ghosts and black lights are scattered. The cheap stones are strewn about as fillers.

Left Side
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/843/2005entanceleftlg5.jpg
Right Side
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9531/2005entrancerightyz8.jpg
Moradon
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4108/moradondt1.jpg
I would like some options on this stone. I don't think I like the green background. I think I need to redress it. I wanted to do the aging with black, but all of the real gravestones around where I live are white-aged (if that is even a term)

Atombender
http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/1443/elvinsx9.jpg
Just curious if anyone understands the inspiration. Spray cans for black and white

Sandro
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6369/sandroes6.jpg
Not the best design, but the best execution

2006
Retook the EA2A I think 2 days after Halloween and passed, but I was spending the whole time studying. Spent VERY little time during anything for design. I didn't even think I put out all of the gravestones. But I wired up a motion detector.
Left Side
http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/5446/2006leftsidegraveyardkv4.jpg
Right Side
http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/7686/2006rightsidestatueszg3.jpg

2007
Nothing. The plan is nothing. Well maybe the stones. I have a very difficult exam on Nov 5, but that is not going to stop me from planning and thinking.

Oh, and let me know if I uploaded the pictures too small.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

whew.... that was a mouthful..... GREAT PICS!!!!! You can really see your progress.... and I'm sure you'll change your mind on nothing for 2007  You have plenty of time to plan... Again.... Great pics!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Great pics!
It's really cool to see you're progression throughout the years!

Oh, and I'm sure you'll find some great ideas for 2007!
Here on the forum it's hard not to run into something cool!
.


----------

